# زيوت التزييت المستعمله



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*تتعدد مصادر الزيوت: من النفط ومن النباتات ومن الحيوانات، ومن المتعارف عليه ان زيوت النفط المستعملة يمكن تعريفها بانها تلك الزيوت المستخرجة من النفط الخام ويتم استعمالها فى اغراض معينة كتزييت الالات او الزيوت العازلة، وكنتيجة لذلك الاستعمال تصبح غير صالحة اما لتتغير مواصفاتها او تكون ملوثة بالشوائبِ الطبيعيةِ أَو الكيميائيةِ او مختلطة بالماء. وهذه الزيوت تعتبر من المصادر الرئيسية التى تهدد الصحة العامة والمضرة بالبيئة بالاضافة الى مشاكل التخلص منها. وفى هذا المقال سيتم التطرق الى الزيوت المستخرجة من النقط والتى تستعمل فى الاتى:*


_*§ **المحركات بحميع انواعها وخاصة محركات الاليات والسفن والطائرات.*_


_*§ **صناديق نقل الحركة.*_


_*§ **المحولات الكهربائية.*_


_*§ **آلات ومعدات المصانع.*_


*ومن الجهات التى تتواجد بها الزيوت المستعملة الاتى:*


_*o **محطات تغيير زيوت محركات وسائل النقل والانتقال.*_


_*o **ورش الصيانة بجميع انواعها.*_


_*o **المصانع والوحدات الانتاجية.*_


_*o **محطات توليد وتوزيع الكهرباء.*_


*ويتم الاحتفاظ او تخزين الزيوت المستعملة فى براميل او خزانات او اوعية خاصة، ومن بعد يتم التخلص منها بعدة طرق ومن بين هذه الطرق:*


_*1. **الحرق.*_


_*2. **السكب فى المجارى.*_


_*3. **السكب فى الارض الفضاء.*_


_*4. **السكب على الشواطى والبحر.*_


_*5. **السكب فى الابار المهجورة.*_


_*6. **السكب فى اى مكان كان.*_


*فى حالة الاتجاه الى تكنولوجيا إعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعملة والتى تعمل على:*


_*ü **تنقية الزيوت من الشوائب.*_


_*ü **التخلص من الماء.*_


_*ü **التخلص من المواد العالقة والغازات.*_


_*ü **الترشيح والتجديد وإعادة الوضوح واللون.*_


_*ü **إنتاج الشحوم الصناعية.*_


_*ü **إنتاج زيت الوقود.*_


_*ü **إنتاج زيوت لإعادة الاستعمال فى اغراض مختلفة.*_


_*ولعل إنتاج الشحوم الصناعية اللازمة لعمليات صيانة المعدات وتشحيم* *مناطق الارتكاز والمدحرجات ولاغني لأي معدة كبرت أو صغرت عن التشحيم اليدوي* *اوالذاتي لمناطق الاحتكاك والدوران بغرض إطالة العمر الافتراضي للمعدات* *وبذلك يعتبرهذا المنتوج من بين اهم عمليات إعادة التدويرذات العائد المالى. وسيكون هذا بعون الله موضوع المقال القادم.*_


*ولبدء التفكير فى مشروع لإعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعملة هناك خطوات اساسية يجب اتباعها والتى من ضمنها:*


_*1. **إجراء مسح للمنطقة للتعرف على:*_


_*2. **مصادر الزيوت المستعملة.*_


_*3. **اماكن تواجدها والطرق والوسائط المستخدمة فى التخزين.*_


_*4. **الكميات التى يتم تجميعها يوميا او شهريا. *_


_*5. **طرق التصرف فى الزيوت المستعملة والوسائل المستعملة فى ذلك. *_


_*6. **اماكن تصريف الزيوت المستعملة.*_


_*7. **تجميع بيانات ومعلومات حول وحدات إعادة تدوير الزيوت من حيث نوعيات الزيوت المستعملة والمكونات الفنية والطاقات الانتاجية والاشتراطات البيئية والتكاليف واشتراطات العمالة المطلوبة وما الى ذلك.*_


_*8. **إعداد دراسة جدوى فنية واقتصادية للمشروع المرغوب فيه لإعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعملة. *_


_*9. **وضع مقترحات للتخلص من مخلفات إعادة التدوير. *_​


_*آمل ان اجد من يشارك بالافكار والمقترحات المفيدة. *_​


----------



## waillsameer (1 يناير 2013)

الموضوع محتاج المزيد من التفصيل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اي تفصيل تحب اوضحه لك اني جاهز


----------



## nacereddine (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخ محمد انا جد مهتم بالموضوع لاني اتطلع لمشروع اعادة تدوير الزيوت المستعملة 
فاذا امكن مزيد من تفصيل ( خط الانتاج .دراسة جدوى......)
او اذ امكن ترك وسيلة اتصال
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر عطية (9 فبراير 2013)

اخى العزيز محمد جاسم ممكن نعرف طريقة عمل الشحوم


----------



## احمد زرقه (15 فبراير 2013)

مشكور جدا علي اطروحتك الجميلة وجزاك الله كل خير ولاكني كنت بصدد معرفة بعض المعلومات الاساسية في اتجاه اعادة تدوير الزيوت هل الزيوت المراد تدويرها من زيوت مختلطة من زيوت ناتجة عن محركات بنزين وسولار يمكن ان يتم استخدامها مرة اخري في محركات السيارات بعد تنقيتها ؟


----------



## عبد القادرالعزاوي (10 مارس 2013)

اخ محمد من من افضل طرق تدوير الزيوت المستهلكه هي عمليه تقطير بواسطه الفاكيوم لكون المنتج المتحصل اكثر من 70% والباقي مواد اسفلتيه ممكن الاستفاده منها في صناعه العوازل الخاصه بالرطوبه 
اما بالنسبه الى تسويقها فهي تسوق بكميات كبيره ولها سوق في دوله الامارات واذا حب احد الاخوه استشاره فنيه فانا حاضر


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز يس (19 مارس 2013)

[h=2]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حد يعرف كيفية تحضير الشحم الكلسيومى والصوديومى فأنا احترت فى تحضيرة فلو يوجد طريقة ارجو ان تدلونى عليها لانى اريد ان اقيم مشروع لانتاج الشحم ولا توجد اى معلومات مفيدة على النت فى طريقة التحضير ملها خاطئة ارجو الرد سريعا للأهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا
[/h]


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
السيد احمد تحتاج الى ضغط فراغي في تحضير شحم الصوديوم والكالسيوم والخلطات اعملها عندي بالشركه بشكل ممتاز


----------



## ميثم عبيد (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز اود إعلامي عن المصانع الألمانية والهندية لتدوير وتكرير الزيوت المستعملةوالاختلاف بين الطريقتين وأيهما افضل وأرجو تزويدي بصور للطريقتين ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## عبد القادرالعزاوي (26 مارس 2013)

اخ محمد جاسم 

بارك الله فيك ممكن طريقه عمل الشحوم لان موجود عندنا منظومه فاكيوم لتدوير الزيوت لكن كيف استفاد منها لصناعه الشحوم


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

بالله عليك اخي الكريم محمد جاسم العامري اريد شرحا وافيا كافيا لتصنيع الشحوم و زادك الله من علمه و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

اخي الكريم مهندس محمد جاسم العامري نور الله دربك نور دربنا بموضوع الشحم بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

ارجو شرح طريقة تصنيع الشحوم بالتفصيل ارجوك لاني بادور على مشروع يجيب دخل لاولادي


----------

